# Can I install Linux version of ath10k on freeBSD ?



## Timidouveg (Apr 25, 2017)

Hello everyone 

I'm a fresh user of FreeBSD from Windows. I installed the version 10.3 on my new computer by livecd which I burnt.
I need to install a driver for my network card (Qualcomm Atheros - QCA6174), but this is ath10k and the FreeBSD port is not ready actualy. Can I install, temporarly, the Linux version of this driver on FreeBSD, and if yes, how to do that ?

Thank you for your help


----------



## SirDice (Apr 26, 2017)

Timidouveg said:


> Can I install, temporarly, the Linux version of this driver on FreeBSD


Short and simple answer, no you can't. It's not going to work.


----------

